# Mums - when did you get induced?



## BUGaBOO

I'm either 40 weeks or 40+3 depending on which due date I've been given (though I know they're just a rough estimate) and I know the hospital I'm booked into offer induction at 40+10 but I'm wondering how long it was before other ladies on here got induced?

I've probably just heard/read too many negative things about induced labours but want to avoid it if possible and let baby come on her own but I know they say there can be complications past 41-42 weeks though I haven't done much research on the whole thing.......
On the other hand I'm a bit worried that baby was already around 7.8lb at 38+5, hubby and I were both 9lb babies, I'm scared I won't be able to push her out naturally if she goes seriously overdue.....:wacko:


----------



## theraphosidae

I was told I would be induced at 41+3, but I actually ended up being induced on 40+1 because my water broke, but I wasn't having contractions and my blood pressure was high.

The biggest pro of being induced, for me, was that it made my labour super short. From the time I was induced to the time Callum was born was less than 6 hours. The biggest cons were the sudden intense pain, since I went from not having any contractions to full on active labour in less than an hour. Also, because I was being induced, I had to be hooked up to a fetal heart rate monitor, as well as the IV, which meant I couldn't get up and walk around/take a shower or anything else really to help manage the pain. I was stuck in bed.


----------



## BUGaBOO

Yes that's one of my biggest fears - being immobile and also the intense contractions that are more than my body can deal with pain wise


----------



## Dawnlouise30

I was induced at 40 + 5 due to high blood pressure, they broke my waters and then let me walk around for two hours (at this point contractions were already coming every 4 - 5 minutes) we then returned to the labour ward and i was hooked up to a drip.... gee that ramped up labour instantly. The drip and induction meant constant monitoring which was awful as baby was back to back and the last place i wanted to be was on my back!. They did try monitoring him whilst i was kneeling but kept loosing the trace, they then attatched a monitor to his head but the machine was broke so could not pick up his heartrate this way so i had to go back to laying on the bed. 
My labour from start to finish was 11 hours (first baby), but it would have been shorter had they have realised he was stuck when i told them he was not coming. My labour resulted in forceps delivery in theatre as he was a big baby at 10 lbs 7 ounces.
They knew he was going to be big so i don't know why i was even allowed to go overdue (but then again they had only estimated him to be 9 lbs(ish) so i think his size shocked everyone. 
I have only had one baby so have nothing to compare my induction to but all in all i would say it was relativly positive, admitidly it was painful and the pain came quickly and intensly, but i imagine the intense pain would have come sooner or later even if i was not induced..... being induced for me meant that i was not as tired as i would have been had i have been let to labour naturally.


----------



## BUGaBOO

Anyone else?


----------



## NDH

They wanted to book me for induction on 40+10 but I refused. I did agree to go in the book for 42w induction just so they'd be happy. Decided if I still felt I was happy to wait I could cancel. Ended up being induced at 40+10 anyway as my waters had gone the previous day and baby's heart rate had decells when I went in for monitoring.


----------



## fides

was going to go at 42 weeks and he came the night before - must have been stress/worry about being induced that got labor going. have also had 2 friends that happened to - they went into labor the day or hours before an induction date, so maybe just knowing you have an end date will help get things going before that induciton date. :flower:


----------



## staralfur

I was induced at 41 weeks (standard procedure to induce 7 days past due where I am) with prostaglandin gel. It worked immediately and I think I had a pretty normal labour. It was 18 hours, didn't need any monitoring or anything so I stayed home until I was 5cm. Got to the hospital, spent some time in the shower, had some gas & air, then had my baby. 

Obviously I have no idea how painful labour is without induction so I can't say if it's more painful or not. I will say that my contractions started off a minute and a half apart and I was getting no breaks by 7cm. I'm guessing that's a result of being induced.


----------



## alicecooper

my first was induced at 42, came out at 42+4, and was 10lbs 10oz

my second was induced at 42, came out at 42+1, and was 10lbs 1oz

my third was (sort of) induced at 41+2 (my waters broke but then I wasn't progressing), came out at 41+3, and was 11lbs 0.7oz


----------



## Dawnlouise30

ouch, big babies.... would they not induce you earlier as your first baby was large?, that is the only thing that keeps me going with the idea of having a second would be an earlier induction..... my first was 10lbs 7 (40 + 6) and he got stuck so needed forceps. 





alicecooper said:


> my first was induced at 42, came out at 42+4, and was 10lbs 10oz
> 
> my second was induced at 42, came out at 42+1, and was 10lbs 1oz
> 
> my third was (sort of) induced at 41+2 (my waters broke but then I wasn't progressing), came out at 41+3, and was 11lbs 0.7oz


----------



## alicecooper

Dawnlouise30 said:


> ouch, big babies.... would they not induce you earlier as your first baby was large?, that is the only thing that keeps me going with the idea of having a second would be an earlier induction..... my first was 10lbs 7 (40 + 6) and he got stuck so needed forceps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alicecooper said:
> 
> 
> my first was induced at 42, came out at 42+4, and was 10lbs 10oz
> 
> my second was induced at 42, came out at 42+1, and was 10lbs 1oz
> 
> my third was (sort of) induced at 41+2 (my waters broke but then I wasn't progressing), came out at 41+3, and was 11lbs 0.7ozClick to expand...


at the hospital I was using at the time, St. James hospital in Leeds, their policy was to induce at 42 weeks and not before. I dunno if different hospitals have different policies though, I assume they might do.

Aside from the second baby though who had the cord around his neck, I didn't need forceps for the others. Actually, oddly enough, the third one pretty much just slid right out without much effort despite being the biggest. I think I was probably pre-stretched from the first two lol.


----------



## Betheney

I was induced due to preeclampsia at 33+5. I was given cervadil to soften the cervix so the following morning they could hopefully rupture my membranes and put me on the drip. But apparently cervadil was all I needed. I had what I would call Braxton hicks and mild tightening for about 6 hours, I spent that six hours talking on the phone, eating dinner, playing with my daughter. Then I had painful contractions that I could cope with for about an hour then I went to the toilet and saw blood so called the midwife. The midwife monitored me for an hour while I breathed through and concentrated on staying focused. She then decided to call the doctor just incase the cervadil was doing too much. So I called my husband. Thwarted doctor came in did an internal and announced I was 9cm, my son was then born 10mins later on the maternity ward. My husband missed the birth.

My official labour was put at 1.5hours and pushing at 1min. Although honestly I think it was at least 5minutes.

My labour was fantastic! I had a very straight forward first labour with my daughter and I hated every moment of it. I was so traumatised by her birth. I found the pain of contractions about 1000x more than anything I could handle. I thought I was going to pass out from pain or go into shock. I spent my whole second pregnancy terrified of labour. Then when I found out I was being induced at 33weeks and how I'd probably need the drip and are a high chance of a c-section my fears tripled. But after all that I had a fantastic and fast labour. 

I think it was all down to the fact that I spent this labour incredibly focused on breathing exercises, positive thinking, positive thoughts and a little bit if visualisation that helped with distracting from the pain. Preparation made the world of difference 

<3


----------



## Spunky

OMG Betheney! You had your baby?!?!!? Congrats!



I was induced at 41+4, he came 41+6. I was super late, but I think they would have let me go longer if my blood pressure had been behaving, but it was high at my last doctor's appt, I was done being pregnant 10 days over, so we all decided an induction the next day was best. I had 4 rounds of cytotec - did nothing. I was still 1cm when they started the pitocin, after a few hours of that my water broke on it's own - I was STILL 1 cm (this was about 36 into my stay at the hospital as they gave the cytotec 24 hours for the 4 different rounds). Got 2 shots of pain relief in my IV, then my epidural. 12 hours later I was 10 cm and was told to push. After 2 hours of pushing he hadn't come down at all. Booked for c-section for an hour from then. Kept pushing, when it came time for the c-section he had finally descended. I begged for a vacuum assist, after another 30 mins of pushing he was low enough for it. So, I'd say probably about 12 hours of real contractions, 3.75 hours of pushing! Hoping this one will be earlier and easier!


----------



## Betheney

Thanks Spunky!!!


----------



## we can't wait

I had a medical induction (for pre-eclampsia) at 38+4. It went very well, and I absolutely LOVED my birth experience. I didn't have any complications, no tearing, etc.

Obviously everyone's experience is different, but you'll make the right decision for you and your LO. :flow:


----------



## Eleanor ace

I was induced at 40+13, had DS at 42 weeks exactly. I wasn't keen on induction but I just had the pessaries and it was totally fine. Good labour :)


----------



## kaylacrouch93

i am going to be getting induced when im 39 weeks pregnant because i am due on the 20th of dec. and my doctor might not be there if i dont get it done before then


----------



## Accounts2010

I had a sweep at 41 weeks which did nothing, (tue), was induced 41 + 3 at 11am, contractions started 7pm, and he was in my arms at 11.45pm that day. :)


----------



## ppgirlsteph

I was induced at 42 weeks and baby was born at 42 + 3. The induction was horrible so for next baby i will still wait til the last minute before induction. He was 9lb 6oz at birth so not small but perfectly healthy x


----------



## bubblychick

I was induced at 41+3 he came at 41+4 after a quick labour 2:45 mins from breaking waters to him arriving


----------



## Numero_uno

I was induced with the hormone drip 24 hours after my waters breaking, I didn't go into labour myself.

Started at 7pm, baby was born at 2.59am.


----------

